# When to start cereal?



## Desi's_lost

Syri is 9 weeks, but because of her reflux she's had rice in her breastmilk for atleast a month. now and she eats about 4 ounces with 1/2 a tbs of rice every three hours except at night where she'll have her bottle around 11 and sleep till about 6 where she wakes up for food, then goes back to sleep, sometimes before she finishes her bottle! So i was thinking about giving her 1 tbs of rice with 2ish ounces, the rice recipe on the box. Opinions? I dont want to rush her, but i hate feeling like she isnt eating enough because she's so sleepy.


----------



## rainbows_x

I personally wouldn't, but every baby is different and it is ultimatley your decision.
My LO started waking through the night and drowning 9oz bottles the past few weeks, people were telling me I should wean but I knew it was a phase. Now she is back to normal & sleeping through the night.

9 weeks is way too young in my opinion :flower:


----------



## vinteenage

I woudn't do it.

I literally just spoke to Finn's doctor about this and he said it's normal, and good, for babies to have one or two ounces less at night than they do during the day. That's how they slowly learn to drop that bottle at night.

She'll eat when she's hungry. As long as she's having enough diapers and all, she's fine. Rice cereal isn't recommended until 4ish months anyway, in actual rice cereal form it'd probably be awfully hard on her little tummy.


----------



## stephx

No way, she would be waking up more in the night if she was still hungry :)

X


----------



## Desi's_lost

Shes already having rice, which was doctor and lactation specialist recommended because of her reflux. and its more than one or two ounces shes dropped. she completely skips a feeding, meaning 4 full ounces + 1/2 tbs of rice. I think i'll give her doctors a ring and see what they say about adding the extra rice. thanks girls. =]


----------



## annawrigley

Woah, 5 weeks is far far far too young... I dont know what kind of doctor would recommend that. Her digestive system is far too immature for ANY solids :nope: There are other ways to deal with reflux besides giving solids, I don't know what because Noah didnt have it but I know loads of ladies on here whose LOs had reflux and never started giving rice 5 weeks.. Please look into other options first! Shes so young! xx


----------



## Sarah10

I wouldn't because her sleeping sounds fab for a 9 week old, Jayden did nowhere near that until he was 14 weeks old. Let her drink as much as she wants, we have had periods of where Jayden drinks 70oz, i just let him go with the flow, they slow down in their own time.. he is back to 36oz of milk a day now.


----------



## Desi's_lost

annawrigley said:


> Woah, 5 weeks is far far far too young... I dont know what kind of doctor would recommend that. Her digestive system is far too immature for ANY solids :nope: There are other ways to deal with reflux besides giving solids, I don't know what because Noah didnt have it but I know loads of ladies on here whose LOs had reflux and never started giving rice 5 weeks.. Please look into other options first! Shes so young! xx

I go to a good practice and three doctors and a lactation consultant have all seen no problem. my cousin aspirated and nearly died because of her reflux, so i'm not taking any chances. 

Sarah, thats the thing, shes not interested in drinking more. i've made bigger bottles and she falls asleep before she finishes.


----------



## leoniebabey

if she isnt drinking it all maby she just isnt hungry ? putting more rice in wont make her drink more it'll just make her more full up of rice which she doesnt need !


----------



## leoniebabey

also if she's falling asleep on the bottle let her sleep and offer her some more once she's woken up if your worried she isnt taking enough


----------



## Desi's_lost

leoniebabey said:


> if she isnt drinking it all maby she just isnt hungry ? putting more rice in wont make her drink more it'll just make her more full up of rice which she doesnt need !

when she wakes up at 6am, thats when she'll usually only have 3 ounces, which is why i think she needs a bigger meal at 11pm.


----------



## leoniebabey

not neccesariily hun, if she wasnt having enough at the 11pm feed she' would be awake through the night.
If she's putting on weight ect then i think she's having enough i really dont reccomend you give her more rice than your giving her her tummy will not be ready right now


----------



## Burchy314

I agree with everyone else! Everyone I have talked to and everything I have read says not to start solids until atleast 4 months because their stomach isnt ready for it. Babies go through phases. When they are hungry they will let you know! Don't bother making more if she isnt acting lik she can take it because then it is a waste. I have a friend who has a 5 week old with reflux and her doctors still say not to start solids.


----------



## Desi's_lost

I guess Syri is just that amazing then because she's never once had a problem with rice. This reminds me a lot of when the nurses at the hospital told me 'no! dont give her a binki!' and then 'NO dont pump and have her bottle feed.' both ended up being very beneficial for her. anyway, thanks girls, but i'll have to go with my gut on this one.


----------



## 08marchbean

just wanted to add, rice has next to no calorific value so would not be doing much good if you are adding more because you think shes not getting enough milk. any milk has way way more nutritional value (which is what is important so young) the rice really wont be adding anything beneficial to her diet.


----------



## annawrigley

Desi's_lost said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> Woah, 5 weeks is far far far too young... I dont know what kind of doctor would recommend that. Her digestive system is far too immature for ANY solids :nope: There are other ways to deal with reflux besides giving solids, I don't know what because Noah didnt have it but I know loads of ladies on here whose LOs had reflux and never started giving rice 5 weeks.. Please look into other options first! Shes so young! xx
> 
> I go to a good practice and three doctors and a lactation consultant have all seen no problem. my cousin aspirated and nearly died because of her reflux, so i'm not taking any chances.
> 
> Sarah, thats the thing, *shes not interested in drinking more.* i've made bigger bottles and she falls asleep before she finishes.Click to expand...

Well then she's drinking enough.



Desi's_lost said:


> I guess Syri is just that amazing then because she's never once had a problem with rice. This reminds me a lot of when the nurses at the hospital told me 'no! dont give her a binki!' and then 'NO dont pump and have her bottle feed.' both ended up being very beneficial for her. anyway, thanks girls, but i'll have to go with my gut on this one.

I guess she is amazing :dohh: She wont show any outward signs, but it is damaging to her. Its very different to giving a bloody dummy. Fine, go with your gut, damage hers. Sorry but I tried to be polite about it and everyone on this thread has told you its not a good idea yet you still choose to do it, I'm appalled tbh


----------



## rainbows_x

Desi's_lost said:


> I guess Syri is just that amazing then because she's never once had a problem with rice. This reminds me a lot of when the nurses at the hospital told me 'no! dont give her a binki!' and then 'NO dont pump and have her bottle feed.' both ended up being very beneficial for her. anyway, thanks girls, but i'll have to go with my gut on this one.

Desi I seiously would reconsider, she will become ill if you overfeed her, especially with cereal, like someone has already mention whilst it MAY (??) be good for her reflux it WON'T fill her up/make her sleep through. If she's hungy feed her, if she's not then leave her be.


----------



## JoJo16

alice had reflux when she was little and this made her not want to drink so much. some days she would only have around 12oz but no way would i give her baby rice even if she wasnt getting enough milk. you can say its not doing her any harm but if it was you wouldnt no untill she was older. theres lots of other things u can use for reflux. if you already been doing it for a month theres no point really telling you. giving her more will just make things harder on her digestive system. if shes hungry she will drink baby rice wont make any difference to that.


----------



## Mellie1988

:rolleyes:


----------



## leoniebabey

Urgh im utterly discusted! We have all tried to give you helpful advice that unless shes screaming every hour being hungry shes getting enough, if shes not drinking the bottle what makes you think she will drink it with rice? She wont thank you when shes older and has digestive problems


----------



## AppleBlossom

Oh dear. 9 weeks to wean is a no no. I can't believe that even after all the advice against it you have decided to do it anyway. 6 months is the recommended age to wean. That's 24 weeks. 15 weeks premature weaning is not needed. If they are not interested in bottles it means they are eating enough not that they need to be weaned. It will wreak havoc with their digestive systems at the VERY least


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I would seriously reconsider. And i really struggle to believe ad a student nurse that ANY health professional would recommend weaning at 5 weeks old. She was barley over the newborn stage! Look up what extremly early weaning can do to a 5 week old baby. Yes aspiration is scary and can kill but if you are shown how to manage her reflux which is what a good nurse/doctor should do then you will be fine. I weaned Aidan early at 4 months but 5 WEEKS is ridiculous xZ


----------



## Rhio92

Listen hun, please, for the sake of your baby.
You ever find that at lunch time, you want loads to eat? When maybe normally, you only have a sandwich for example, after eating the same amount of breakfast? Babies are similar. Last night, Connor had a 5 min feed, then slept for 3 hours. The night before, he drained both boobs and has hungry 2 hours later.
If they're hungry, babies WAKE. They fuss, and get moody and do other things that you'll recognise as a hungry sign. Sleeping is a sign of being full and content.
You're right about sleepiness being a sign of being too hungry. That's why in young newborns, you may have been advised to offer them a feed after so long. However, that changes as they get older. They eventually sleep through, because they are FULL, NOT HUNGRY.


----------



## Natasha2605

IMO if your health professionals recommended it then I think they should consider re-studying their profession! I've never heard rice being recommended to a 5 week old. That's crazy.

If your going with your gut then what's the point in asking our advice? Clearly your not gonna listen unless someone had said ''yeah good idea, go for it''. 

It sounds like your LO is getting enough. I highly highly doubt she needs it. I just quickly googled early weaning and phrases like ''overweight'' and ''bowel and gut problems'' were in most answers. Please think again, at least google it and do your OWN research if you haven't already xx


----------



## shelx

obviously every baby is different but if shes not drinking bottles when youre giving her them surely shes not hungry?? my LO always had bad reflux from an early age and NEVER did a doctor suggest FOOD..and gave him some gaviscon sachets.. :shrug:


----------



## polo_princess

In the instance of reflux, most professionals UK based dont recommend it until 14 - 17 weeks at the very earliest.

Im shocked that you were advised to do so from 5 weeks, genuinley shocked, and i would reconsider your options from here if i were you. Whats done is done now, but i certainley wouldnt be considering adding cereal until at least 14-17 weeks.

Have they precribed you any meds for the reflux or did they just tell you to add the rice?


----------



## Jellyt

5 weeks is just too young. You know the reasons why you shouldn't wean so early and still do it anyway?! Poor baby :(


----------



## vinteenage

Desi, we get along and I do like you, but I hope you've at least called the doctor and asked him about this. Perhaps they have some reason that can be justified for giving her cereal at 5 weeks, but I cannot imagine giving Finn actual rice cereal right now. I'm fairly sure he would gag on it.

As long as she's having enough diapers, she truly is fine. When Finn was in for dehydration that's what they told me to keep an eye on myself for the future. Finn's recently gone through a "snacking" phase and dropped a feed a night, but he's stilll having 6 diapers a day and isn't fussy, so he's fine. He's gaining. He looks healthy. His color is good, etc. If the same is fo Syri I wouldn't put her on cereal, at all. 

Read up online, find out other's opinions, talk to your doctors. I know you have no interest in giving Syri digestive problems for life.


----------



## AriannasMama

I would really reconsider that if I were you. Arianna also has reflux and her doctor had me try Enfamil AR (she was also around 8-9 weeks), its a formula with rice starch added, the rice starch alone stopped her up s bad, she was having solid poops. It did help her sleep through, but I would rather have a baby who isn't crying in pain then a baby sleeping through the night. Can you ask them about reflux meds instead? It will probably help more than the rice.

Also, her not talking her full bottle at night is normal, Arianna is on 4oz and usually leaves 1-2oz before going back to bed.


----------



## rjb

I think Daphne's response was the most productive I've read, so I'll have to second what she said


----------



## Lauraxamy

I know you've already been told to and are giving it her but I definately think you need to get a second opinion on this and should speak to some other health proffesional.


----------



## 08marchbean

i agree with asking if there would be any suitable meds for her . my LO has suffered reflux since birth and we have just started to wean her off gaviscon now at 10 months. this does the same as what a rice cereal would do, thickening the feed to try and make it harder to be brought back up, but it is not damaging her digestive system. 

maybe you could ask to give it a try, and if that doesnt work there are more options out there to help reflux babies. hope you manage to find a medication that works for her.


----------



## flutterbywing

I've not read all the replies and I'm not interested in a debate, fact is any solids before 4-6 months are damaging to the baby, I don't blame you, you were doing what was reccomended, and what you thought was best, I am utterly shocked they would reccommend this, there are other much better thickeners you can put in her milk, I would suggest going back to the doctor and asking for one of those!


----------



## rubixcyoob.

You are so stubborn. No matter what proof is put in front of you about hopw dangerous something is you always try to counteract it by stating someone else's opinion.

Your daughter is not 'amazing' because she is handling the rice - fact is, her insides are not. It is tearing them apart and messing her up from the inside out.

Just like the time you wanted to get peirced while pregnant and people warned you off you don't listen. We are not telling you not to do something for the fun of it, to mess with yor routine etc. We are doing it to help your daughter.

She is 9 weeks old and should not, under any circumstances be getting solids. Any health professional who told you otherwise needs to have his license to practice medicine seriously re-evaluated.


----------



## vinteenage

Interestingly, I was speaking to some other people about this situation and two other girls stated they were told by their doctors to put cereal in the baby's bottle as well to help with reflux.

Perhaps it is rather common in the US?

I still would never advise to be giving a 9 week old baby true cereal, needed to eat with a spoon and all, without support from a doctor.


----------



## Sarah10

Have you tried infant gaviscon (sp)
My lo has reflux, he throws up a heck of alot, has done since day one, and we get awful days where he cries alot after only having 2oz, arching his back etc and we haven't been prescribed a thing, because he is gaining weight. We did try him a spoon of rice at 3month 3 week but wasn't interested and i didn't wanna create problems etc..
But since you have been giving your LO rice since 5 weeks i don't know what else to say other than can you get a different opinion? we saw 3 doctors at my practice, and even changed as i found them totally useless, 4 doctors won't prescribe but hey ho, he is getting better.

i have rambled i know!
Also the reason she is waking at 6am and only having 3oz is probably because she is full from the 11pm feed and the rice will be filling too, so she might be thirsty and abit hungry but not hungry enough for a full feed. Have you tried the usual keeping baby upright, dont lie her down for 30mins after a feed, giving a dummy helps jayden when he is in pain too.


----------



## leoniebabey

i dont know why she bothered to ask tbh, she's not taking a bit of notice of any advice


----------



## aob1013

That's way too young, I really wouldn't do that again :shock:

If she isn't drinking, maybe she isn't hungry?! If she falls asleep I would feed her again when she woke up.


----------



## lily123

I share the same opinion as everyone else, 9 weeks is just so young to be weaned :nope:
But just wondering, if you were gonna ignore our good advice from the very start, why ask in the first place? :shrug:


----------



## vinteenage

lily123 said:


> But just wondering, if you were gonna ignore our good advice from the very start, why ask in the first place? :shrug:

I don't think she expected anyone (everyone!) to disagree as strongly as we do. She was more looking for justification by posting it, even though her mind was throughly made up.


----------



## annawrigley

It just baffles me how anyone can think its ok


----------



## lily123

Me too anna!
I'm more shocked that any GP would actually recommend it so early :(


----------



## annawrigley

I struggle to believe that part


----------



## leoniebabey

lots of people have babies with reflux, i dont personally but lots of ladies do and dont go rushing for the baby rice without trying other methods at least!
Lazy IMO not to reseach it thoroghly when making such a big decision in your babies life i was once told to put johnsons baby shampo in LO's eye for a sticky eye, just because a health proffesional told me to doesnt mean i rushed to it! It's something that could affect them for their whole lives and people just taking it as if there choosing what to put on LO for that day makes me really annoyed!


----------



## Rhio92

leoniebabey said:


> lots of people have babies with reflux, i dont personally but lots of ladies do and dont go rushing for the baby rice without trying other methods at least!
> Lazy IMO not to reseach it thoroghly when making such a big decision in your babies life* i was once told to put johnsons baby shampo in LO's eye for a sticky eye,* just because a health proffesional told me to doesnt mean i rushed to it! It's something that could affect them for their whole lives and people just taking it as if there choosing what to put on LO for that day makes me really annoyed!

OT, but what, seriously? Do people actually do that? (I haven't got a LO with a sticky eye, that just interested me :haha: )


----------



## leoniebabey

Rhio92 said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> lots of people have babies with reflux, i dont personally but lots of ladies do and dont go rushing for the baby rice without trying other methods at least!
> Lazy IMO not to reseach it thoroghly when making such a big decision in your babies life* i was once told to put johnsons baby shampo in LO's eye for a sticky eye,* just because a health proffesional told me to doesnt mean i rushed to it! It's something that could affect them for their whole lives and people just taking it as if there choosing what to put on LO for that day makes me really annoyed!
> 
> OT, but what, seriously? Do people actually do that? (I haven't got a LO with a sticky eye, that just interested me :haha: )Click to expand...

umm im not sure if people actually do i took him to walk in centre cause he was only a couple of weeks old and i was worried about it and i was told to do this i was like mm yeah ok, ill just carry on bathing it in cooled boiled water thanks! 
Just thought that was the only example i could give just because she said to do it it doesnt mean it's right! same as it's not right to give LO's solids at that age

x


----------



## Kimmer

This thread makes me so sad :nope: 

I don't know of any health care professional that would advise weaning at 5 weeks! 

My baby had reflux, she was given gaviscon and I was told if it didn't improve, they'd give her different meds and maybe put her on a thicker milk.

I'm not sure I believe she was TOLD to wean this early.


----------



## mum#1

I'm with you Kimmer, I find it hard to believe that they would tell her that. 

She obviously doesn't care, she hasn't posted back to anyone. There are PLENTY more things she could have tried before giving her baby solids. Sounds like she just wanted to start feeding her baby solids and used the doctors as an excuse.

I feel sorry for her baba.


----------



## leoniebabey

^ i have heard of cases where people have been told to do this but thats when they have tried every other thing and it's very severe i dont beleive that she would have been told to do it without trying other options 1st!


----------



## Sarah10

also wouldnt the rice clog the teat? like 1/2 a teaspoon with 2oz, aint that abit clumpy? also isnt there a chance baby can choke?


----------



## _laura

I agree with everyone else. 

One thing to remember is that your HV might be stuck using advice she learn very early in her practice. And times change and things change through research etc. For example people never used to wear seatbelts/use car seats and now it's a legal requirement because they researched into the safety of it. Same goes with introducing solids. After immense research they realised that a baby needs longer to strengthen their digestive system than they used to originally reccomend. 

It's too late for you to change but I hope next time you get advised something like that you do a bit of research first.


----------



## leoniebabey

yep which is why it isnt reccomended as it's very dangerous and a choking risk but people just make the whole in the teat bigger to allow the thickness through. Theres a tonne of reasons why it just isnt good!


----------



## lily123

Yeahh i'm pretty sure rice in a bottle is a choking hazard.
...one of many reasons not to wean so early.
x


----------



## jenniferannex

i agree with everyone else also,

hun 5 weeks is far far to early to be giving her solids, her digestive system cant handle it yet and it can be damaging for her in the future. like others have said please rethink your options and get a second opinion, it just doesnt seem right. right now milk is all she needs. 
Lily was like that she was very lazy at feeding but i didnt force her, its like someone waking you up and shoving pizza in your mouth iykwim. she obviously wants to sleep, and that in no way is a bad thing. Lily dropped night feeds from about 8 weeks old, i was worried at first but she was a healthy baby and a good weight, and i was told to just leave her and if she hadnt woke up after 8 hours then wake her to see if she would feed.
as long as your LO's healthy and happy then theres no need to wake her up and give her rice, shes obviously just very content, and waking her up might just be creating a big hole for you. you need your sleep as much as she does.


----------



## Tegans Mama

My LO has severe GERD (like reflux but worse) and we didn't wean her until 7 months. We were told to start weaning at about 15-16 weeks but honestly it made her far worse and she vomited a lot more on solids than she did on milk. She had 3 different meds to stop the reflux BUT unless your child is failing to thrive (not gaining weight - and even then there are medications that can be given to help, high calorie milk so the bit of milk she is getting is helping) there is NO excuse for weaning at 5 weeks, none at all. 
Reflux, although hard to cope with for Mum and painful for baby, is quite common. If baby is gaining weight, there's no need to wean baby at all.


----------



## FayDanielle

Please, read this thread through Desi.
Its not doing your baby any good.

Im not gonna jump all over you and call you a bad mum or say your decisions are wrong, if you have been told by a health professional then THEIR decision is wrong.
But at *5 WEEKS* you cant seriously think its not bad for her insides?

Mia has reflux, to the point where we were rushed to hospital as they thought it had resulted in her getting fluid in her lungs.
Not once, have I been advised to start her on rice to help it!
We have been through so many medications, Infant gaviscont, Coleif, Comfort formula, omeprazole and lactose free milk, to try and help her.
Please, see another doctor if you can, see what they have to say?
There are many a solution to reflux, yes its trial and error, but trying your baby on something that is designed for a specific cause is surely better than damaging your babies insides?
x


----------



## rubixcyoob.

One HV gave me into trouble for weaning Joshua at 17 weeks onto a little bit of baby rice in the morning, along side his breakfast, even though my proper HV told me to do it!
He never had any problems, but was wanting near 50oz of milk a day to fill him up the chubs!

It goes to show that what is seen as a recommendation by one health professional is not the same as the next etc.

However, I either find it too hard to imagine that a health expert would recommend such an act that means I can't picture them telling you, or I just don't believe it. Either way, I doubt it happened very much.

Get your daughter off solids before worse damage may be caused.


----------



## AppleBlossom

I don't think she will be coming back to this thread ladies. And even if she does I don't think she will take any of your advice on board. She already had her mind made up to begin with :nope:


----------



## jenniferannex

AppleBlossom said:


> I don't think she will be coming back to this thread ladies. And even if she does I don't think she will take any of your advice on board. She already had her mind made up to begin with :nope:

i just dont see why she asked she must of known that when it comes to weaning early most of the ladies on here have very strong opinions about it, i wish we could of changed her mind :nope:


----------



## leoniebabey

AppleBlossom said:


> I don't think she will be coming back to this thread ladies. And even if she does I don't think she will take any of your advice on board. She already had her mind made up to begin with :nope:

i agree which is sad, poor baby!
as i said before weaning your baby isnt a decision you should take lightly especially if weaning early you should do alot of reaseach ect 1st to make sure you know what your doing! not the mention reading up on the dangers of giving rice in a bottle :nope:


----------



## Sarah10

Such a shame, i'm sure there are many other alternatives. We didn't persevere with the docs for so long, we were told it would get better once he is sat up better and on solids but we were never told to wean because of it iykwim? though one HV trainee did mention it, the other corrected her. You can get so much mix/matched advice its unreal. On the other hand if you are determined you are going to keep giving her rice/cereal why did you ask for advice on here?


----------



## jenniferannex

WSS :thumbup:


----------



## mum#1

jenniferannex said:


> AppleBlossom said:
> 
> 
> I don't think she will be coming back to this thread ladies. And even if she does I don't think she will take any of your advice on board. She already had her mind made up to begin with :nope:
> 
> i just dont see why she asked she must of known that when it comes to weaning early most of the ladies on here have very strong opinions about it, i wish we could of changed her mind :nope:Click to expand...

She's done this before as well. When she was pregnant she started a thread about getting her body pierced. We all advised her not to do it and what not, and she stated over and over she already had a decision in her mind made up.

I dont know why she bothers starting threads that she knows we would object too, and then doesn't respond nor take advice :shrug:


----------



## Sarah10

> When she was pregnant she started a thread about getting her body pierced.

Ooh i remember that thread, it rings a bell!


----------



## FayDanielle

Yeah I remember the thread too, I told her I had a tattoo when I was pregnant, although I genuinely didnt know at the time, which made her think it was okay to do it!

If i'd have known I was pregnant, I wouldn't have had the tattoo!


----------



## leoniebabey

i love how she hasnt replied at all, she must realise she's in the wrong but is too stubborn to take our advice, well in a few years time she'll wish she listened !


----------



## jenniferannex

ahhh yeh the piercing thread i remember that!

i just dont see why she asks :wacko:

Fay i actually heard having a tattoo when pregnant is so far proven to not harm the baby in any way, im not saying to any pregnant ladies do it :haha: but thats what i did hear, thats probably aload of rubbish aswell though!!


----------



## Tegans Mama

jenniferannex said:


> ahhh yeh the piercing thread i remember that!
> 
> i just dont see why she asks :wacko:
> 
> Fay i actually heard having a tattoo when pregnant is so far proven to not harm the baby in any way, im not saying to any pregnant ladies do it :haha: but thats what i did hear, thats probably aload of rubbish aswell though!!

The only risk with getting a tattoo when pregnant is the risk of septicaemia which could be fatal to the fetus, and the risk of hepatitis which is present whenever you get a tattoo. :flower:


----------



## jenniferannex

Tegans Mama said:


> jenniferannex said:
> 
> 
> ahhh yeh the piercing thread i remember that!
> 
> i just dont see why she asks :wacko:
> 
> Fay i actually heard having a tattoo when pregnant is so far proven to not harm the baby in any way, im not saying to any pregnant ladies do it :haha: but thats what i did hear, thats probably aload of rubbish aswell though!!
> 
> The only risk with getting a tattoo when pregnant is the risk of septicaemia which could be fatal to the fetus, and the risk of hepatitis which is present whenever you get a tattoo. :flower:Click to expand...

well that would defainlty make my mind up if i was going to have one while pregnant!! i didnt know that, you learn something new everyday :thumbup: x


----------



## leoniebabey

oh and this reminds me, i got a pericing while pregnant but i didnt know i was! was going to get my belly done aswell but got eyebrow periced insetad!

Ended up rejecting so i had to take it out anyways :(


----------



## jenniferannex

ohhhh did it not hurt in your eyebrow? ouch!!


----------



## leoniebabey

nah just felt a little bit of pain and then it was all done within seconds, was a little sore after and EX kept catching it. I had it in from september to feburary before having to remove it :( still have a scar now


----------



## jenniferannex

ohh it just sounds like it hurts, i dont know why i just think it does :haha:


----------



## leoniebabey

it was more of like an addictive pain than a hurty pain! 
they clamp your eyebrow so it's pulled out so it's just going through the skin really 

x


----------



## AriannasMama

I think the MAIN reason they say not to use baby rice that early is because it has no nutritional value and the baby would be filling up on that rather then her formula/breast milk, which is where the baby would be getting all their vitamins.

My doctor also suggested using a bit of rice or the formula thickened with rice for Arianna's reflux, and I did try the thickened formula (also around 8-9 weeks), but that made her so constipated and she was having solid poops, so instead we switched to reflux meds, which sorta helps, she still spits up, cries, and arches her back when she does spit up. Reflux really is a trial and error thing.


----------



## vaileasmama

my dr told me to give my little girl rice cereal at 2and half months for reflux... so like 10 weeks. so i think it does happen that people are advised ridiculous things.
i personally didnt take her advice. i also dont believe my girl has reflux, but thats a different story. it just sounded to crazy to me - solids at 10 weeks?!
but i guess the decision was directly related to maturity level...


----------



## stephx

vaileasmama said:


> my dr told me to give my little girl rice cereal at 2and half months for reflux... so like 10 weeks. so i think it does happen that people are advised ridiculous things.
> i personally didnt take her advice. i also dont believe my girl has reflux, but thats a different story. it just sounded to crazy to me - solids at 10 weeks?!*
> but i guess the decision was directly related to maturity level..*.

and common sense!...


----------



## newmommy23

Molly has reflux and commonly falls asleep while eating. Do you give her reflux meds??? Molly likes to eat when she's sleepy because milk soothes the burn in her teeny tummy. She's 10 weeks old so right around the same age. She eats a lot, but she's eating small amounts each time, so as to not upset her reflux. Feeding her more than she can handle makes her reflux lots worse imo. I'm shocked they recommended rice cereal so early, but if that's what they say I suppose it's what they think is best! I would be really watchful for wheat intolerance and allergies in her childhood though, apparently there is a link to early cereal giving and gluten allergies...reflux is hard. She is probably just sleepy! Do you feed her on demand? Maybe she just has a weird eating schedule. Sometimes Molly eats like TONS for a few hours and then has no interest in food for 4 hours. Kids are weird like that


----------



## pinkribbon

I dunno because she's got reflux and I have no experience of that, but I would say she's a bit too little yet. She'll get there in her own time. xx


----------



## v2007

Desi's_lost said:


> I guess Syri is just that amazing then because she's never once had a problem with rice. This reminds me a lot of when the nurses at the hospital told me 'no! dont give her a binki!' and then 'NO dont pump and have her bottle feed.' both ended up being very beneficial for her. anyway, *thanks girls, but i'll have to go with my gut on this one*.


Why ask for opinions when you are not going to listen to them :roll:

Imagine what your LO's gut is going to be like, torn to shreds because you are overloading her system with rice and too much milk.


----------



## rjb

It's pretty common for doctors in the US to prescribe rice cereal for spit up.
I know a lot of people who have their babies on it.
Not saying I agree or disagree, as I'm not a health care professional
But it's relatively normal here.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I find it shocking that a health professional would even suggest such a thing. It's justs a complete disregard for medical complications weaning a VERY young can cause. No health professional I have worked with would suggest such a uneducated descion x


----------



## TattiesMum

Okay .... babies of 5 weeks, or even 9 weeks cannot actually *digest* baby rice (which doesn't have any calorific value anyway :shrug:) ... so - it thickens the milk yes (which helps the milk stay down - in some cases)... but it then sits in the stomach which makes your baby feel full (and sleepy) :dohh:

Ergo - the reason the poor little mite isn't taking much of her 6am bottle is because she is still full up from all the rice that she can't digest properly .... which in turn is making her sleepy :shrug:

So adding even MORE bloody rice is just going to make the problem worse ...

more rice = even less milk = even less calories = low weight gain or even weight loss .... it's not rocket science :dohh: It's the equivalent of you eating tissues - they'll fill you up and you'll have trouble vomiting them but don't expect any short or long term health benefits! (understatement of the year!)


----------



## v2007

rjb said:


> It's pretty common for doctors in the US to prescribe rice cereal for spit up.
> I know a lot of people who have their babies on it.
> Not saying I agree or disagree, as I'm not a health care professional
> But it's relatively normal here.

:shock:

Thats really bad. 

Why cant they just prescribe reflux meds? :shrug:

V xxx


----------



## rjb

v2007 said:


> rjb said:
> 
> 
> It's pretty common for doctors in the US to prescribe rice cereal for spit up.
> I know a lot of people who have their babies on it.
> Not saying I agree or disagree, as I'm not a health care professional
> But it's relatively normal here.
> 
> :shock:
> 
> Thats really bad.
> 
> Why cant they just prescribe reflux meds? :shrug:
> 
> V xxxClick to expand...

Dunno, I just know it's pretty common here.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I think there's a lot of things that's common in medical care within the US that the UK would never do xx


----------



## vinteenage

I dont think Ive ever heard of babies being given medicine for reflux, only on a rare occasion, but I don't really know too much about it.

The doctor didn't tell Desi to put the baby on true rice cereal, only to put it in her bottles to reflex. The doctor didn't suggest the actual weaning onto cereal.


----------



## AriannasMama

vinteenage said:


> I dont think Ive ever heard of babies being given medicine for reflux, only on a rare occasion, but I don't really know too much about it.
> 
> The doctor didn't tell Desi to put the baby on true rice cereal, only to put it in her bottles to reflex. The doctor didn't suggest the actual weaning onto cereal.

Arianna has prescription reflux meds because the thickened formula only made her constipated. It helps make her spit up less acidic.


----------



## aafscsweetie

Lily is on liquid baby xantac for her reflux. Her dr wanted to try that before thickening her bottle with the rice cereal, but she said that was the next option if the prescription medicine didn't work. Personally, I wouldn't put her on cereal this early at all. BUT, like RJB said, it's pretty common in the US for babies to have their bottles thickened for reflux issues.

I would never start cereal until ordered by a doctor (and until I was comfortable with it and knew that Lily could handle it), BUT (just my opinion), I will say that none of us here have gone through med school. Also, if it was so bad, I'm sure doctors all over the states wouldn't be recommending it to parents. 

Not to be rude to anyone else who stated their opinion on here, but Desi, I would just go with whatever your doctor has recommended, not what everyone else (including me) has said.


----------



## vinteenage

aafscsweetie said:


> Not to be rude to anyone else who stated their opinion on here, but Desi, I would just go with whatever your doctor has recommended, not what everyone else (including me) has said.

Yeah except she pretty much said that even if her doctor says not to, she still will.


> This reminds me a lot of when the nurses at the hospital told me 'no! dont give her a binki!' and then 'NO dont pump and have her bottle feed.' both ended up being very beneficial for her. anyway, thanks girls, but i'll have to go with my gut on this one.


----------



## annawrigley

Theres research to say how bad it is, we didnt just magic that notion out of thin air. And its even worse in a bottle because its a choking hazard.
Just because a doctor recommends it (which I doubt) you dont just blindly follow every bit of advice you're given. You have to make your own decisions ultimately. I wouldnt be following any 'advice' to wean at 5 weeks unless it was like life or death or there was an amazingly good reason for it (which I've yet to see). Theres just no need, its ridiculous, I cant get my head round it.


----------



## rjb

I asked all the pediatricians at my practice and none of them said cereal in the bottle is bad.
I don't think they blindly prescribe dangerous things :shrug:


----------



## rainbows_x

It's a proven choking hazard.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Yep rice in the bottle is a massive no no here x


----------



## aob1013

Oh for gods sake it's just common sense not to do it!


----------



## Sarah10

.


----------



## Sarah10

research research research.
Baby rice/cereal should be eaten from a bowl, not in a bottle.


----------



## Jellyt

aob1013 said:


> Oh for gods sake it's just common sense not to do it!

^Wss


----------



## Tegans Mama

Tegan had meds for reflux/GERD. Hers was very severe though and started whilst she was still an inpatient in hospital :)


----------



## aafscsweetie

vinteenage said:


> aafscsweetie said:
> 
> 
> Not to be rude to anyone else who stated their opinion on here, but Desi, I would just go with whatever your doctor has recommended, not what everyone else (including me) has said.
> 
> Yeah except she pretty much said that even if her doctor says not to, she still will.Click to expand...

Oh, sorry, I somehow missed that. Well then, in that case, that's just silly.


----------



## Kimmer

She won't listen to the 100 odd people telling not to, she'll listen to posts like this:

'Hey, just readin through your post on rice cereal in the teen parenting section. Everyone's giving ya hell for it, which is just stupid in my opinion. Go with your gut... I started emma on cereal at about 9-11 weeks as well, which was early in her doctors eyes, BUT, if you think about it, our parents gave us solids that young, and we dont have and problems do we? Nope didnt think so. If you feel shes still hungry, then try a little bowl of cereal. It might help'
(taken from her profile comments)

:nope:


----------



## aob1013

^ Yuck!


----------



## rainbows_x

:nope:


----------



## lily123

^^ Yeah that is horrendous :nope:


----------



## v2007

Kimmer said:


> She won't listen to the 100 odd people telling not to, she'll listen to posts like this:
> 
> 'Hey, just readin through your post on rice cereal in the teen parenting section. Everyone's giving ya hell for it, which is just stupid in my opinion. Go with your gut... I started emma on cereal at about 9-11 weeks as well, which was early in her doctors eyes, BUT, if you think about it, our parents gave us solids that young, and we dont have and problems do we? Nope didnt think so. If you feel shes still hungry, then try a little bowl of cereal. It might help'
> (taken from her profile comments)
> 
> :nope:

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

V xxx


----------



## aafscsweetie

I guess the only thing you can take from this is that everyone parents differently, and unfortunately, the only thing we can really control is how we parent our own children. All any of us can do is just raise our babies the best we know how. And that is what I plan to do, and I know you ladies will do the same :)


----------



## Sarah10

Who put that? x


----------



## v2007

Sarah10 said:


> Who put that? x

xforuiholdonx 


V xxx


----------



## aob1013

Like someone else said, all down to maturity .. Oh and a little bit of education :dohh:


----------



## jenniferannex

the thing is though yes most of us may of been weaned early and yes we are all ok, but there are some of us that arnt, who do suffer with problems because of weaning too early, but its just that she is so young at 9 weeks old to be given any solids which makes it so much worse :nope:


----------



## Sarah10

and a tad bit of common sense works wonders these days :lol:


----------



## Sarah10

jenniferannex said:


> the thing is though yes most of us may of been weaned early and yes we are all ok, but there are some of us that arnt, who do suffer with problems because of weaning too early, but its just that she is so young at 9 weeks old to be given any solids which makes it so much worse :nope:

I think she said 5 weeks :flower:


----------



## jenniferannex

Sarah10 said:


> jenniferannex said:
> 
> 
> the thing is though yes most of us may of been weaned early and yes we are all ok, but there are some of us that arnt, who do suffer with problems because of weaning too early, but its just that she is so young at 9 weeks old to be given any solids which makes it so much worse :nope:
> 
> I think she said 5 weeks :flower:Click to expand...

ahhh yeh, sorry my bad... (thought id sound cool saying that :rofl:)


----------



## Kimmer

Just to add to the 'we were weaned earlier and we're okay' comment.. that's not true. I was weaned at 9 weeks (when my mum stopped breastfeeding) I've had LOTS of stomach problems as well as weight problems.

I've had these problems my whole life and my doctor (now and from when I was a baby) said it was due to me having solids when my stomach wasn't mature enough.


----------



## Tegans Mama

Kimmer said:


> Just to add to the 'we were weaned earlier and we're okay' comment.. that's not true. I was weaned at 9 weeks (when my mum stopped breastfeeding) I've had LOTS of stomach problems as well as weight problems.
> 
> I've had these problems my whole life and my doctor (now and from when I was a baby) said it was due to me having solids when my stomach wasn't mature enough.

Yeah my sister and me were weaned at 4 weeks and I have IBS. My sister has problems with her stomach (suspected Crohn's disease) and I definitely think our problems were caused by the age we were weaned at.


----------



## rainbows_x

Tegans Mama said:


> Kimmer said:
> 
> 
> Just to add to the 'we were weaned earlier and we're okay' comment.. that's not true. I was weaned at 9 weeks (when my mum stopped breastfeeding) I've had LOTS of stomach problems as well as weight problems.
> 
> I've had these problems my whole life and my doctor (now and from when I was a baby) said it was due to me having solids when my stomach wasn't mature enough.
> 
> Yeah my sister and me were weaned at 4 weeks and I have IBS. My sister has problems with her stomach (suspected Crohn's disease) and I definitely think our problems were caused by the age we were weaned at.Click to expand...

Ditto. Me and my sister both have IBS due to early weaning.


----------



## Sarah10

jenniferannex said:


> Sarah10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenniferannex said:
> 
> 
> the thing is though yes most of us may of been weaned early and yes we are all ok, but there are some of us that arnt, who do suffer with problems because of weaning too early, but its just that she is so young at 9 weeks old to be given any solids which makes it so much worse :nope:
> 
> I think she said 5 weeks :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> ahhh yeh, sorry my bad... (thought id sound cool saying that :rofl:)Click to expand...

lmao! aww, ooh lostock hall, i'm near you! (sorry ot)


----------



## Kimmer

Tegans Mama said:


> Kimmer said:
> 
> 
> Just to add to the 'we were weaned earlier and we're okay' comment.. that's not true. I was weaned at 9 weeks (when my mum stopped breastfeeding) I've had LOTS of stomach problems as well as weight problems.
> 
> I've had these problems my whole life and my doctor (now and from when I was a baby) said it was due to me having solids when my stomach wasn't mature enough.
> 
> Yeah my sister and me were weaned at 4 weeks and I have IBS. My sister has problems with her stomach (suspected Crohn's disease) and I definitely think our problems were caused by the age we were weaned at.Click to expand...

My auntie is the same. She is gluten, wheat and lactose intolerant, she has IBS, asthma and eczema. Doctors have said all her life (she's 45 now) that it's down to her being weaned at 5 weeks.

It's insane how much damage can be done!


----------



## jenniferannex

Sarah10 said:


> jenniferannex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenniferannex said:
> 
> 
> the thing is though yes most of us may of been weaned early and yes we are all ok, but there are some of us that arnt, who do suffer with problems because of weaning too early, but its just that she is so young at 9 weeks old to be given any solids which makes it so much worse :nope:
> 
> I think she said 5 weeks :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> ahhh yeh, sorry my bad... (thought id sound cool saying that :rofl:)Click to expand...
> 
> lmao! aww, ooh lostock hall, i'm near you! (sorry ot)Click to expand...

ahh yeh your from manchester! :thumbup: atleast there some girls on here who live in Lancashire :haha:


----------



## Tegans Mama

Kimmer said:


> Tegans Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kimmer said:
> 
> 
> Just to add to the 'we were weaned earlier and we're okay' comment.. that's not true. I was weaned at 9 weeks (when my mum stopped breastfeeding) I've had LOTS of stomach problems as well as weight problems.
> 
> I've had these problems my whole life and my doctor (now and from when I was a baby) said it was due to me having solids when my stomach wasn't mature enough.
> 
> Yeah my sister and me were weaned at 4 weeks and I have IBS. My sister has problems with her stomach (suspected Crohn's disease) and I definitely think our problems were caused by the age we were weaned at.Click to expand...
> 
> My auntie is the same. She is gluten, wheat and lactose intolerant, she has IBS, asthma and eczema. Doctors have said all her life (she's 45 now) that it's down to her being weaned at 5 weeks.
> 
> It's insane how much damage can be done!Click to expand...

It really is!! Early weaning is one of those things I am passionate about - I used to be the opposite until I was fully informed myself!!


----------



## leoniebabey

Kimmer said:


> She won't listen to the 100 odd people telling not to, she'll listen to posts like this:
> 
> 'Hey, just readin through your post on rice cereal in the teen parenting section. Everyone's giving ya hell for it, which is just stupid in my opinion. Go with your gut... I started emma on cereal at about 9-11 weeks as well, which was early in her doctors eyes, BUT, if you think about it, our parents gave us solids that young, and we dont have and problems do we? Nope didnt think so. If you feel shes still hungry, then try a little bowl of cereal. It might help'
> (taken from her profile comments)
> 
> :nope:


:dohh::dohh::dohh:
the child is obviously not hungry as it's not drinking the full bottle and even if it was you give them more milk at that age not solids! 

and wouldnt it be dangerous to offer solids of a spoon that young ? i didnt think there tounge and mouth had developed enough to get the hang of it :nope:


----------



## jenniferannex

leoniebabey said:


> Kimmer said:
> 
> 
> She won't listen to the 100 odd people telling not to, she'll listen to posts like this:
> 
> 'Hey, just readin through your post on rice cereal in the teen parenting section. Everyone's giving ya hell for it, which is just stupid in my opinion. Go with your gut... I started emma on cereal at about 9-11 weeks as well, which was early in her doctors eyes, BUT, if you think about it, our parents gave us solids that young, and we dont have and problems do we? Nope didnt think so. If you feel shes still hungry, then try a little bowl of cereal. It might help'
> (taken from her profile comments)
> 
> :nope:
> 
> 
> :dohh::dohh::dohh:
> the child is obviously not hungry as it's not drinking the full bottle and even if it was you give them more milk at that age not solids!
> 
> and wouldnt it be dangerous to offer solids of a spoon that young ? i didnt think there tounge and mouth had developed enough to get the hang of it :nope:Click to expand...

i agree, they dont know to chew and swallow at that age, most babies dont even know how to smile at 5 weeks old let alone eat!


----------



## Kimmer

Tegans Mama said:


> Kimmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tegans Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kimmer said:
> 
> 
> Just to add to the 'we were weaned earlier and we're okay' comment.. that's not true. I was weaned at 9 weeks (when my mum stopped breastfeeding) I've had LOTS of stomach problems as well as weight problems.
> 
> I've had these problems my whole life and my doctor (now and from when I was a baby) said it was due to me having solids when my stomach wasn't mature enough.
> 
> Yeah my sister and me were weaned at 4 weeks and I have IBS. My sister has problems with her stomach (suspected Crohn's disease) and I definitely think our problems were caused by the age we were weaned at.Click to expand...
> 
> My auntie is the same. She is gluten, wheat and lactose intolerant, she has IBS, asthma and eczema. Doctors have said all her life (she's 45 now) that it's down to her being weaned at 5 weeks.
> 
> It's insane how much damage can be done!Click to expand...
> 
> It really is!! Early weaning is one of those things I am passionate about - I used to be the opposite until I was fully informed myself!!Click to expand...

I'm exactly the same. Before I had Skye, I was really excited about my baby having 'people' food, but after my experiences and learning a bit more I decided to wait. She didn't eat a scrap until she was 6 months, even then we did BLW so she hardly ate anything.
She's only just started eating more at 8 months!

I think some people get too excited about giving their baby food :shrug:

Skye had BAD reflux, I was told to put her on toddler milk at 6 weeks and wean at 16 weeks. Glad I didn't!


----------



## Kimmer

leoniebabey said:


> Kimmer said:
> 
> 
> She won't listen to the 100 odd people telling not to, she'll listen to posts like this:
> 
> 'Hey, just readin through your post on rice cereal in the teen parenting section. Everyone's giving ya hell for it, which is just stupid in my opinion. Go with your gut... I started emma on cereal at about 9-11 weeks as well, which was early in her doctors eyes, BUT, if you think about it, our parents gave us solids that young, and we dont have and problems do we? Nope didnt think so. If you feel shes still hungry, then try a little bowl of cereal. It might help'
> (taken from her profile comments)
> 
> :nope:
> 
> 
> :dohh::dohh::dohh:
> the child is obviously not hungry as it's not drinking the full bottle and even if it was you give them more milk at that age not solids!
> 
> and wouldnt it be dangerous to offer solids of a spoon that young ? i didnt think there tounge and mouth had developed enough to get the hang of it :nope:Click to expand...

At 5 weeks the baby wouldn't take it easily. It would effectively be force feeding :nope:


----------



## Tegans Mama

Kimmer said:


> Tegans Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kimmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tegans Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kimmer said:
> 
> 
> Just to add to the 'we were weaned earlier and we're okay' comment.. that's not true. I was weaned at 9 weeks (when my mum stopped breastfeeding) I've had LOTS of stomach problems as well as weight problems.
> 
> I've had these problems my whole life and my doctor (now and from when I was a baby) said it was due to me having solids when my stomach wasn't mature enough.
> 
> Yeah my sister and me were weaned at 4 weeks and I have IBS. My sister has problems with her stomach (suspected Crohn's disease) and I definitely think our problems were caused by the age we were weaned at.Click to expand...
> 
> My auntie is the same. She is gluten, wheat and lactose intolerant, she has IBS, asthma and eczema. Doctors have said all her life (she's 45 now) that it's down to her being weaned at 5 weeks.
> 
> It's insane how much damage can be done!Click to expand...
> 
> It really is!! Early weaning is one of those things I am passionate about - I used to be the opposite until I was fully informed myself!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm exactly the same. Before I had Skye, I was really excited about my baby having 'people' food, but after my experiences and learning a bit more I decided to wait. She didn't eat a scrap until she was 6 months, even then we did BLW so she hardly ate anything.
> She's only just started eating more at 8 months!
> 
> I think some people get too excited about giving their baby food :shrug:
> 
> Skye had BAD reflux, I was told to put her on toddler milk at 6 weeks and wean at 16 weeks. Glad I didn't!Click to expand...

Tegan has GERD (imagine reflux... times it by ten... :lol: ) and we were told to wean too. We didn't. I put up with her puking all over my house, ruining my carpet with her sick, being smelly, unable to leave the house, never having clean clothes because I as always covered in sick... NOTHING is worth weaning that early for. NOTHING is worth the pain I go through on a daily basis because of being weaned early. 

Tegan was weaned at 7 months. She doesn't eat much (but that's because of one of her disabilities) but I really don't get why people wean early


----------



## AppleBlossom

That message on her profile :dohh: instinct is ok for some things. Definitely NOT this though. Another person putting their baby's life in jeapordy...


----------



## Kimmer

Tegans Mama said:


> Kimmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tegans Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kimmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tegans Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kimmer said:
> 
> 
> Just to add to the 'we were weaned earlier and we're okay' comment.. that's not true. I was weaned at 9 weeks (when my mum stopped breastfeeding) I've had LOTS of stomach problems as well as weight problems.
> 
> I've had these problems my whole life and my doctor (now and from when I was a baby) said it was due to me having solids when my stomach wasn't mature enough.
> 
> Yeah my sister and me were weaned at 4 weeks and I have IBS. My sister has problems with her stomach (suspected Crohn's disease) and I definitely think our problems were caused by the age we were weaned at.Click to expand...
> 
> My auntie is the same. She is gluten, wheat and lactose intolerant, she has IBS, asthma and eczema. Doctors have said all her life (she's 45 now) that it's down to her being weaned at 5 weeks.
> 
> It's insane how much damage can be done!Click to expand...
> 
> It really is!! Early weaning is one of those things I am passionate about - I used to be the opposite until I was fully informed myself!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm exactly the same. Before I had Skye, I was really excited about my baby having 'people' food, but after my experiences and learning a bit more I decided to wait. She didn't eat a scrap until she was 6 months, even then we did BLW so she hardly ate anything.
> She's only just started eating more at 8 months!
> 
> I think some people get too excited about giving their baby food :shrug:
> 
> Skye had BAD reflux, I was told to put her on toddler milk at 6 weeks and wean at 16 weeks. Glad I didn't!Click to expand...
> 
> Tegan has GERD (imagine reflux... times it by ten... :lol: ) and we were told to wean too. We didn't. I put up with her puking all over my house, ruining my carpet with her sick, being smelly, unable to leave the house, never having clean clothes because I as always covered in sick... NOTHING is worth weaning that early for. NOTHING is worth the pain I go through on a daily basis because of being weaned early.
> 
> Tegan was weaned at 7 months. She doesn't eat much (but that's because of one of her disabilities) but I really don't get why people wean earlyClick to expand...

Wow well done you! It really bugs me when a baby has a problem, the mother sees a doctor/HV and their FIRST suggestion is weaning!


----------



## Tegans Mama

Yep me too!! My baby won't sleep - wean it. My baby doesn't drink enough milk - wean it. Baby drinks too much - wean it. :wacko:


----------



## leoniebabey

jenniferannex said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kimmer said:
> 
> 
> She won't listen to the 100 odd people telling not to, she'll listen to posts like this:
> 
> 'Hey, just readin through your post on rice cereal in the teen parenting section. Everyone's giving ya hell for it, which is just stupid in my opinion. Go with your gut... I started emma on cereal at about 9-11 weeks as well, which was early in her doctors eyes, BUT, if you think about it, our parents gave us solids that young, and we dont have and problems do we? Nope didnt think so. If you feel shes still hungry, then try a little bowl of cereal. It might help'
> (taken from her profile comments)
> 
> :nope:
> 
> 
> :dohh::dohh::dohh:
> the child is obviously not hungry as it's not drinking the full bottle and even if it was you give them more milk at that age not solids!
> 
> and wouldnt it be dangerous to offer solids of a spoon that young ? i didnt think there tounge and mouth had developed enough to get the hang of it :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> i agree, they dont know to chew and swallow at that age, most babies dont even know how to smile at 5 weeks old let alone eat!Click to expand...

agreed! LO didnt smile till 8 weeks!
even at 9/10 weeks i cant imagine giving a baby food off a spoon, so very wrong whats the rush ? 
her baby sleeps through and she still complains, i dont get it ? the baby sleeps through wakes up takes a couple of oz then goes back to sleep. Whats the problem with that whats the need to force them to finish the rest of the bottle all the time she obviously doesnt want milk or food :nope:


----------



## x__amour

I haven't read through this entire thread but Desi, I know its been said a million times but I wouldn't, Syri could choke. Talk to your doctor about acid reflux medicines, etc. And if she's not eating at night, then she probably isn't hungry. As long as she's gaining weight and having enough wet/dirty diapers she should be fine. Babies know when they're full and when they're hungry. I hope you figure things out.
:hugs:


----------



## Kimmer

Tegans Mama said:


> Yep me too!! My baby won't sleep - wean it. My baby doesn't drink enough milk - wean it. Baby drinks too much - wean it. :wacko:

Yep, I've had friends with all of these problems! Every one of them weaned early.

My friend said her baby was drinking 3 8oz bottles every 2 hours. :dohh: (I did not believe her at all.) She said he'd been doing it for over a week, so she weaned him onto puréed vegetables just to fill him up. 
He was 10 weeks old at the time :dohh:


----------



## KiansMummy

Wow, only just seen this thread and scanned through it vaguely. My lo had reflux from such a young age and he was prescribed gaviscon by the doctor which helped him and we weaned him of the gaviscon at about 10 weeks old, although he is still quite a sicky baby. At such a young age of 9 weeks old i couldnt imagine any baby taking rice,they are just to young there immune system isnt strong enough and to immature and there is not nutrious value in it all that comes in there milk, there is also risks of choking etc. I have only just started weaning now at 23 weeks old because he was showing lots of signs of being hungry and he has taken to it well, he seems to understand what to do with the spoon/ how to eat/swallow etc. When a baby is ready for solids there will be signs they show. Weaning isnt recommended until 6 months, 4 months at the earliest, and those guidelines are out there for a reason!


----------



## Leah_xx

My LO has had a Pinch, just a little Pinch of cereal in her bottle since she was born. That was because she was having reflux but later down the road at like 2 months she got really sick, it turned out that she couldnt have regular formula so we had to switch her to soy. 
The doctor said no more then a pinch, but i didnt put it in every bottle cause i was worried about putting it in everyone.
But she shouldnt have cereal that early hun.


----------



## AriannasMama

Tegans Mama said:


> Tegan has GERD (imagine reflux... times it by ten... :lol: ) and we were told to wean too. We didn't. *I put up with her puking all over my house, ruining my carpet with her sick, being smelly, unable to leave the house, never having clean clothes because I as always covered in sick*... NOTHING is worth weaning that early for. NOTHING is worth the pain I go through on a daily basis because of being weaned early.
> 
> Tegan was weaned at 7 months. She doesn't eat much (but that's because of one of her disabilities) but I really don't get why people wean early

Sounds like me! Arianna just has reflux, but is quite the spitter, she goes through 3-4 outfits a day and ALWAYS has a bib on, our rug has been spit on idk how many times, and the dog is now a huge fan of spit up :haha:. Even with her meds she still cries and arches her back after she spits up :(

It is tough, but it seems like with the acid reflux giving her rice could only make it worse, yeah it SORTA helps with her spitting up, but the acid is still going into her esophagus, plus rice helps form stools (ie - make them harder) babies dont need to be having hard poops.


----------



## Leah_xx

AriannasMama said:


> Tegans Mama said:
> 
> 
> Tegan has GERD (imagine reflux... times it by ten... :lol: ) and we were told to wean too. We didn't. *I put up with her puking all over my house, ruining my carpet with her sick, being smelly, unable to leave the house, never having clean clothes because I as always covered in sick*... NOTHING is worth weaning that early for. NOTHING is worth the pain I go through on a daily basis because of being weaned early.
> 
> Tegan was weaned at 7 months. She doesn't eat much (but that's because of one of her disabilities) but I really don't get why people wean early
> 
> Sounds like me! Arianna just has reflux, but is quite the spitter, she goes through 3-4 outfits a day and ALWAYS has a bib on, our rug has been spit on idk how many times, and the dog is now a huge fan of spit up :haha:. Even with her meds she still cries and arches her back after she spits up :(
> 
> It is tough, but it seems like with the acid reflux giving her rice could only make it worse, yeah it SORTA helps with her spitting up, but the acid is still going into her esophagus, plus rice helps form stools (ie - make them harder) babies dont need to be having hard poops.Click to expand...


Gracelynn was the same way!!
Going through i dont know how many outfits and ruining how many bibs, puking all over me, my bed. 
Gracelynn was on very little rice but i quit giving it to her because it seemed like it made everything hurt more


----------



## Burchy314

My doctor said that I could start giving Jayden rice cereal in her bottle at the EARLIEST 4 months but only if she is showing signs of being ready but I shoud realy wait until 6 months. I didn't know there was a choking hazard, but I did know that 5 weeks was WAY to early. Now that I know of all the problems that can happen with weaning early I am even to scared to start weaning Jayden at 6 months haha but I guess I will have to wait and see. And I will be doing research on my own about rice cereal in a bottle. UNLIKE Desi who just "goes with her gut" when everyone is telling her how bad it is.


----------



## TattiesMum

Kimmer said:


> Just to add to the 'we were weaned earlier and we're okay' comment.. that's not true. I was weaned at 9 weeks (when my mum stopped breastfeeding) I've had LOTS of stomach problems as well as weight problems.
> 
> I've had these problems my whole life and my doctor (now and from when I was a baby) said it was due to me having solids when my stomach wasn't mature enough.

Yep me too ... I was born in the 60's when it was 'OK' to add rice or rusks to a bottle to make the baby sleep longer :dohh: Not only have I had weight problems throughout my life but also IBS and recurring kidney problems

My sister, born in the 70's but who also has stuff added to her bottle, suffers in the same way - only she doesn't have the kidney problems but has excema and asthma added to her list as well.

This is precisely the reason that my own weren't weaned until 5 months - even though when I had them 12 weeks was the recommended weaning age! Surprise, surprise not one of them has 'inherited' our health problems - although my sister's children (she allowed herself to be 'guided' by our mother) were also weaned early and DO


----------



## tasha41

Bottles are for milk/formula.. not juice, cereal, etc. End of :)

But, the weaning guidelines really are being moved back to 4 months again, or they are seriously considering it. Research is showing that since the 6 month weaning guidelines were implemented, more children are developing food allergies and anemia than before, when 4m was the standard :shrug: Got the info from a doctor (acquaintance of mine), then confirmed it with another (my cousin). Canadian Pediatric Society are apparently revising their guidelines anytime now.


----------



## leoniebabey

Catherine_17 said:


> My LO has had a Pinch, just a little Pinch of cereal in her bottle since she was born. That was because she was having reflux but later down the road at like 2 months she got really sick, it turned out that she couldnt have regular formula so we had to switch her to soy.
> The doctor said no more then a pinch, but i didnt put it in every bottle cause i was worried about putting it in everyone.
> But she shouldnt have cereal that early hun.

You gave her it from birth? Pinch or not that is wrong, you didnt even give it time to go away on its own! At that point it may not have been reflux LO was sick alot the 1st few days bt it didnt mean he has reflux! Im shockd a dr would tell u to do that from birth. There are alot of other things you could have tried other than choosing to damage her insides


----------



## fantastica

It seems like the advice for reflux in the US varies a lot from that in the UK, yes we are all free to do out own research, but maybe there are some things advised here that they don't agree with also. 

It's a bit much to say 'no doctor would recommend that' when quite clearly they do over there. It's also a little off topic to bring up previous posts that the OP has made before, it's more like attacking her. And posting things off her facebook is unecerssary, that is a 'private' space, not something for us to discuss (I know some may have her as a friend etc.). 

If your baby is not drinking her milk, she is not hungry. A baby of that age would take milk if she was. Do some research and then make an informed decision, don't just listen to what your doctor says straight away, they don't always know best. I understand why the rice is working for reflux, but it doesn't mean it's not doing long term damage, maybe have a look at some alternatives and see if something might work better. 

There is no nutritional value to the rice and so really she's better taking more milk. She would let you know if she was hungry, so don't add anything else just yet. 

I doubt you'll come back to this thread, but I just hope you're reading and that you'll genuinely research it and think on what people have said, it might not always be tactful but it is for the most part right x


----------



## v2007

Catherine_17 said:


> My LO has had a Pinch, just a little Pinch of cereal in her bottle since she was born. That was because she was having reflux but later down the road at like 2 months she got really sick, it turned out that she couldnt have regular formula so we had to switch her to soy.
> The doctor said no more then a pinch, but i didnt put it in every bottle cause i was worried about putting it in everyone.
> But she shouldnt have cereal that early hun.

:shock:

A pinch:nope:, she shouldnt be having anything in her bottle except milk!!!!


----------



## lily123

oh ffs :dohh: :nope:


----------



## rubixcyoob.

I honestly am shocked at some of the things that have been unearthed in this thread.


----------



## jenniferannex

lily123 said:


> oh ffs :dohh: :nope:

WSS ^^ :dohh:


----------



## Leah_xx

Guys I only did that because her doctor told me too and another one did, i stopped at a month and a half because it wast helpig her at all. and i have read online that it can cause problems. forgive me for listening to my daughters doctor.


----------



## AriannasMama

I have to say that many US doctors do suggest putting a bit of rice (I think its 1Tbs per 2 oz) or using thickened formula (Enfamil AR, etc) before trying reflux meds. I am wondering if our baby rice is different then yours? Putting 2Tbs per 2oz barely thickens it at all, just enough to leave a film on the bottle. 

Desi, there is an all natural thickener that contains no rice, no soy, no dairy, etc that may help better. You can get free samples off their website as well. We tried this last night and Ari didn't spit up or cry after her feeding. https://www.gelmix.com/


----------



## jenniferannex

i know your doctor may of told you that hun were not saying you did wrong by following your doctors instructions, but its just a newborn baby cant digest any amount of rice, milk is all they need, and alot of docs, hv etc are wrong. obviously if your doctor told you that and you know non the wiser then of course your going to follow his instructions, but its ridiculous if doctors are telling people that over there, it can so damaging to the baby. obviously its alot different in the US, but rice in a bottle is a serious chocking hazard and i dont understand why docs tell people to do it, they ought to use their common sense instead of their knowledge sometimes.


----------



## Leah_xx

jenniferannex said:


> i know your doctor may of told you that hun were not saying you did wrong by following your doctors instructions, but its just a newborn baby cant digest any amount of rice, milk is all they need, and alot of docs, hv etc are wrong. obviously if your doctor told you that and you know non the wiser then of course your going to follow his instructions, but its ridiculous if doctors are telling people that over there, it can so damaging to the baby. obviously its alot different in the US, but rice in a bottle is a serious chocking hazard and i dont understand why docs tell people to do it, they ought to use their common sense instead of their knowledge sometimes.

Thnamks hun!!
Like i said before i did stop it
All i was asking of when to give it to her, i just needed some help because my mom doesnt know cause her youngest is ten now and she doesnt remember when she gave it to us


----------



## Leah_xx

v2007 said:


> Catherine_17 said:
> 
> 
> My LO has had a Pinch, just a little Pinch of cereal in her bottle since she was born. That was because she was having reflux but later down the road at like 2 months she got really sick, it turned out that she couldnt have regular formula so we had to switch her to soy.
> The doctor said no more then a pinch, but i didnt put it in every bottle cause i was worried about putting it in everyone.
> But she shouldnt have cereal that early hun.
> 
> :shock:
> 
> A pinch:nope:, she shouldnt be having anything in her bottle except milk!!!!Click to expand...

She hasnt had any since she was 1.5 months old.


----------



## jenniferannex

your doctor shouldnt of told you that hun :nope: but shes not on it now so thats good xx


----------



## Leah_xx

our doctor does that before they start them on meds.
well it was just the formula needing switch


----------



## jenniferannex

its really strange hows its so different, surely they must have the same information about weaning early as we do? x


----------



## Leah_xx

i have no clue to be honest with you hun!!
I go back feb 10th so im asking my doctor when she thinks we will be best for GRacelynn


----------



## aafscsweetie

I hate how hostile everyone is being as this thread progressed. (Not to Desi, because I think it's reasonable to be angry about someone saying they wouldn't listen to their daughters pediatrician) But seriously, everyone is acting like US girls are stupid and awful parents, when really the FACT is that a LOT of doctors here recommend (extremely small amounts of) rice cereal in a bottle. So I guess the US just differs from the UK on that. Just like you UK girls are following your doctors advice about staying away from rice cereal, we are following OUR doctors advice about it. Like Catherine said, is it so wrong to be following the advice of our pediatrician???

I hate all the arguing and all the judging, and hopefully this post won't perpetuate more, but I don't think anyone should be able to jump on anyone else for listening to doctors orders. (I DO, however, think it's ok to argue with someone who says they won't listen to their doctor regardless of what they say)

(And for the record, my daughter isn't on rice cereal in her bottles, even though she has reflux- so my opinion on this isn't biased by that. She's on medicine for her reflux instead.)


----------



## polo_princess

The OP hasnt even been back to this thread since she posted it, i dont really see any point in continuing to post :shrug: infact i'll probably lock it in an hour or so.


----------



## lily123

aafscsweetie said:


> I hate how hostile everyone is being as this thread progressed. (Not to Desi, because I think it's reasonable to be angry about someone saying they wouldn't listen to their daughters pediatrician) But seriously, *everyone is acting like US girls are stupid and awful parents*, when really the FACT is that a LOT of doctors here recommend (extremely small amounts of) rice cereal in a bottle. So I guess the US just differs from the UK on that. Just like you UK girls are following your doctors advice about staying away from rice cereal, we are following OUR doctors advice about it. Like Catherine said, is it so wrong to be following the advice of our pediatrician???
> 
> I hate all the arguing and all the judging, and hopefully this post won't perpetuate more, but I don't think anyone should be able to jump on anyone else for listening to doctors orders. (I DO, however, think it's ok to argue with someone who says they won't listen to their doctor regardless of what they say)
> 
> (And for the record, my daughter isn't on rice cereal in her bottles, even though she has reflux- so my opinion on this isn't biased by that. She's on medicine for her reflux instead.)

Sorry, but i don't think anyone is acting like that. i think probably us UK girls are so shocked that doctors would actually recommend rice in bottles. I'd have thought the knowledge of how harmful early weaning can be for babies would be well known by now. especially by doctors. That's all :flower:


----------



## vinteenage

lily123 said:


> aafscsweetie said:
> 
> 
> I hate how hostile everyone is being as this thread progressed. (Not to Desi, because I think it's reasonable to be angry about someone saying they wouldn't listen to their daughters pediatrician) But seriously, *everyone is acting like US girls are stupid and awful parents*, when really the FACT is that a LOT of doctors here recommend (extremely small amounts of) rice cereal in a bottle. So I guess the US just differs from the UK on that. Just like you UK girls are following your doctors advice about staying away from rice cereal, we are following OUR doctors advice about it. Like Catherine said, is it so wrong to be following the advice of our pediatrician???
> 
> I hate all the arguing and all the judging, and hopefully this post won't perpetuate more, but I don't think anyone should be able to jump on anyone else for listening to doctors orders. (I DO, however, think it's ok to argue with someone who says they won't listen to their doctor regardless of what they say)
> 
> (And for the record, my daughter isn't on rice cereal in her bottles, even though she has reflux- so my opinion on this isn't biased by that. She's on medicine for her reflux instead.)
> 
> Sorry, but i don't think anyone is acting like that. i think probably us UK girls are so shocked that doctors would actually recommend rice in bottles. I'd have thought the knowledge of how harmful early weaning can be for babies would be well known by now. especially by doctors. That's all :flower:Click to expand...

Here it's told that breast milk/formula should be the *main* source of nutrients for a childs first year of life, but it's fine to introduce other food items around 4-6 months, as long as it's not more than the amount of milk their getting.


----------



## aliss

Just to speak up for her.

My doctor also recommended rice cereal at 6 weeks, which I refused. At around 15 weeks, we introduced a little bit of banana puree in the morning to assist with his reflux. All doctors (and I went to many) refused prescription reflux meds if he was not losing weight. So please keep in mind that in some places, such as Canada and the US, we cannot get prescription meds for reflux and are desperate for anything to help. From talking to UK reflux mommies on here, you guys are given a lot more options than we are. We simply don't have that choice. Many doctors also do not realize the problem with rice in a bottle. A doctor who is 50 years old+ was in university in the 60's-70's and raised his/her children then. They don't keep up with it. GPs and pediatricians are two different breeds, but most of us only ahve access to GP.

So that's the reflux issue.

As for hunger, she does not need rice cereal at such a young age - period. WHO recommends 6 months, but 17 weeks at a minimum. You will be putting her at risk of digestive issues when she is older. I know you want to do what is best for her, but remember that real signs for weaning are often mistaken. Many doctors do not keep up with new research. New research shows problems with the old research.

A 9 week old simply needs milk. That's all. Good luck to you.


----------



## AriannasMama

^ WSS.

My pediatrician suggested trying the thickened formula or rice in her formula before trying meds.


----------



## jenniferannex

aafscsweetie said:


> I hate how hostile everyone is being as this thread progressed. (Not to Desi, because I think it's reasonable to be angry about someone saying they wouldn't listen to their daughters pediatrician) But seriously, everyone is acting like US girls are stupid and awful parents, when really the FACT is that a LOT of doctors here recommend (extremely small amounts of) rice cereal in a bottle. So I guess the US just differs from the UK on that. Just like you UK girls are following your doctors advice about staying away from rice cereal, we are following OUR doctors advice about it. Like Catherine said, is it so wrong to be following the advice of our pediatrician???
> 
> I hate all the arguing and all the judging, and hopefully this post won't perpetuate more, but I don't think anyone should be able to jump on anyone else for listening to doctors orders. (I DO, however, think it's ok to argue with someone who says they won't listen to their doctor regardless of what they say)
> 
> (And for the record, my daughter isn't on rice cereal in her bottles, even though she has reflux- so my opinion on this isn't biased by that. She's on medicine for her reflux instead.)

:wacko: no one ever said anything about US girls being stupid, we tryed to help desi but she hasnt even returned, there was no point in writing the thread if she was never going to listen :nope: 

but it isnt just about listening to your doctors, its about common sense and information that you read up, like i said, if a doctor told you to do it, and your non the wiser, you would do it. but *most* of us know that its not right and dangerous for the baby, but obviously some girls will continue to do it. and all we are doing it advising, and trying to help. not calling you stupid, most of us are just shocked hearing that doctors tell you to do it when they out of all people should know its not right.


----------



## fantastica

Maybe the rice is different in the US...it sounds possible....also, is gaviscon etc. not just a thickener/medication? (I really know nothing about reflux), so effectively not that much different? It's not like they're actually saying to start weaning (i'm not saying i'm disagreeing...I wouldn't consider doing it personally, but it's a little unfair for us all to be attacking without knowing the full details).


----------



## aafscsweetie

Lily's not on gaviscon, she's on zantac, but it's also for reflux so it must be pretty similar. It's not a thickening agent though. I mean, it's a little syrup-y but not too much. Also, we don't give it to her in her bottles, just through a dropper into her mouth (although her dr said it could be put her in bottles, she just doesn't prefer to do it that way in case she doesn't finish off the whole bottle)


----------



## fantastica

Oh ok thanks!...sorry, the whole thing confuses me!
It's strange how much the advice can vary from place to place, but OP has lots more info. to go off now, hopefully she'll make an informed decision! x


----------



## aafscsweetie

no, don't apologize, I had no idea about it either until it was prescribed to her! lol.


----------



## aliss

It's a good example too of how good the health care really is in the UK compared to in North America (yes even here in Canada). Things such as baby clinics, HV's to check in on babies, certain benefits and programs (not exactly health care but you know what I mean), that stuff doesn't exist out here, heck I left the hospital on June 10th and had a nurse call me on the 11th. If it wasn't for his reflux, they'd never know he still exists! There's no followup. I didn't even get a 6 week postnatal exam. 

A lot of girls in the US (especially the US) + Canada just don't have access to various meds and medical advice. So it's no surprise that they do things differently. Obviously the OP is a bit stubborn in herself but I'm talking about a general situation


----------



## aafscsweetie

I think there's downsides to both systems. I don't really like the financial aspect of our healthcare system in the US, but I've always been taken care of medically and so has my daughter. I am sooo happy with her pediatrician, in fact. I don't know, I guess it's different everywhere!


----------



## aliss

aafscsweetie said:


> I think there's downsides to both systems. I don't really like the financial aspect of our healthcare system in the US, but I've always been taken care of medically and so has my daughter. I am sooo happy with her pediatrician, in fact. I don't know, I guess it's different everywhere!

There are some great pediatricians for sure :) I found I was wasting my time with GP's for reflux, when I finally managed to find a (erm, younger lol up-to-date) pediatrician, it really changed our lives for the better!!


----------



## tasha41

aliss said:


> It's a good example too of how good the health care really is in the UK compared to in North America (yes even here in Canada). Things such as baby clinics, HV's to check in on babies, certain benefits and programs (not exactly health care but you know what I mean), that stuff doesn't exist out here, heck I left the hospital on June 10th and had a nurse call me on the 11th. If it wasn't for his reflux, they'd never know he still exists! There's no followup. I didn't even get a 6 week postnatal exam.
> 
> A lot of girls in the US (especially the US) + Canada just don't have access to various meds and medical advice. So it's no surprise that they do things differently. Obviously the OP is a bit stubborn in herself but I'm talking about a general situation

I think that is a sweeping statement to make,
I had a public health nurse call me the day I went home and visit the day my LO turned 1 week (had only been home for 3 days at that point), then my LO had like 3 routine appointments within her first month, 1w, 2w, 4w, I had a c-section and was seen at 1w pp, 2w pp (had some complications and spent time in the hospital as well), 6w, 8w, 12w.. my baby had doctor's appointments at 2, 4, 6, 9, 12, 15, 18m... if your baby's not ill I really don't know why anything else would be necessary. I took her to the doctor at 10m when she had the flu as well :shrug: Oh and at 6 months for her breathing (she'll get tested for asthma when she's a little older)

ETA- I was also offered prenatal classes through public health, we played phone tag for about 3 weeks and I didn't end up attending any but I looked into private ones as well (opted not to do them).. at most prenatal etc appointments I was given pamphlets re: breastfeeding support, drop in programs, etc. I live in a big city with a lot of resources- could that be the difference? I'm not sure, but I know that healthcare does vary province to province. I got tons of papers about weaning guidelines and development etc, little magazine samples for Parenting etc. We have telephone health services you can call at any time really if you have a question, 

TBH I would feel suffocated having HV's etc in my home all the time and I'd be frustrated having to go to baby clinics all the time. I don't need someone to tell me step by step how to raise my baby or to check up on me every x weeks, so I am happy with how things are here


----------



## aliss

Okay... but def. not the case here in Vancouver. I don't know anyone here who had so many visits or appointments


----------



## tasha41

Admittedly I would have only had the 6 week post partum check up for myself if I hadn't had the complications I had, but if I had a question about my own health, again I could call the telephone health service or ask at one of my daughter's ample appointments.


----------



## vinteenage

US has lots of doctor visits for baby. 1 week, 1 month, 2 months, 4 months, 6 months...I'm not sure beyond that since I'm not there yet! 

I had a 2 week and 6 week PP visit.


----------



## AriannasMama

We have check ups for the baby at 5 days, 2 weeks, 1 month, 2 months, 4 months, 6 months, 9 months, and 12 months. Then I think its just 1 check up a year unless they have a cold. We have been plenty of times in her first 4 months because of her reflux and I was only suggested to do the rice once. I was reading up on how much rice goes into baby bottles JUST for thickening it, and its about 2lbs A WEEK! This new stuff I am using is great, its got 6x less calories than rice and you only end up using about 4.5oz a week of it. Arianna used to spit up pretty much all day long, now that I have been adding this stuff to it she'll only dribble out a small bit of spit up and no more crying. So any other reflux mama's check out gelmix.

ETA - I only had 1 postpartum check up at 6 weeks, she just looked at my stitches, asked about BC and how I was feeling and that was it, lol.


----------



## tasha41

Also it really does vary doctor to doctor. Mine said absolutely nothing but formula or breastmilk from a bottle, no water for the first few months, no juice, no other beverages.. and said NEVER put cereal in a bottle because it is a choking hazard and can clog the slower flow nipples young babies use, just frustrating them and causing them to get even less milk :shrug: My LO didn't have reflux or anything so I didn't really have to ask about it, she just told me that at like one of my first appointments with her. When I got the schpeel about not cosleeping etc


----------



## annawrigley

Kimmer said:


> Just to add to the 'we were weaned earlier and we're okay' comment.. that's not true. I was weaned at 9 weeks (when my mum stopped breastfeeding) I've had LOTS of stomach problems as well as weight problems.
> 
> I've had these problems my whole life and my doctor (now and from when I was a baby) said it was due to me having solids when my stomach wasn't mature enough.




Tegans Mama said:


> Yeah my sister and me were weaned at 4 weeks and I have IBS. My sister has problems with her stomach (suspected Crohn's disease) and I definitely think our problems were caused by the age we were weaned at.




rainbows_x said:


> Ditto. Me and my sister both have IBS due to early weaning.




Kimmer said:


> My auntie is the same. She is gluten, wheat and lactose intolerant, she has IBS, asthma and eczema. Doctors have said all her life (she's 45 now) that it's down to her being weaned at 5 weeks.
> 
> It's insane how much damage can be done!




TattiesMum said:


> Yep me too ... I was born in the 60's when it was 'OK' to add rice or rusks to a bottle to make the baby sleep longer :dohh: Not only have I had weight problems throughout my life but also IBS and recurring kidney problems
> 
> My sister, born in the 70's but who also has stuff added to her bottle, suffers in the same way - only she doesn't have the kidney problems but has excema and asthma added to her list as well.
> 
> This is precisely the reason that my own weren't weaned until 5 months - even though when I had them 12 weeks was the recommended weaning age! Surprise, surprise not one of them has 'inherited' our health problems - although my sister's children (she allowed herself to be 'guided' by our mother) were also weaned early and DO

What more do you need?


----------



## annawrigley

And major facepalm at the comment on her profile. Its comments like that that will make her think OH OK ITS FINE THEN. Its what she wants to hear so shes gonna go with that rather than the pages and pages of comments here telling her not to


----------



## x__amour

I definitely agree with you, Anna. But there's not much we can do now, I'm pretty sure her mind is set. To each her own...


----------



## annawrigley

No I dont think there is anything we can do, it just makes me angry. Her baby doesnt deserve having potential lifelong problems because her 'mother' is too immature and stubborn to listen to decent advice. Ah well you can lead a horse to water and all that....

Btw girls shes not been online since her last comment on here so she's not read it all yet


----------



## AriannasMama

I found this picture online....on my new favorite products website...on the left side it shows how much rice you would be using weekly to thicken formula, and on the right side how much of the gelmix you would be using. Thats more rice weekly then you should be giving a weaned baby.

https://www.healthcentral.com/common/bloghoster/data/uploads/common/qOABPB480p1EDEo.jpg


----------



## x__amour

It makes me angry as well. Doctors offer medical *ADVICE*, not medical *DEMANDS*. :dohh:
*Edit:* That's a lot of rice! :wacko:


----------



## AriannasMama

WAY too much rice. Rice is one of the things doctors tell adults to eat if they have diarrhea, its supposed to help form the stool. I can't image what that much would do to a little baby.


----------



## Sarah10

.. and to think all that is going into a 5 week/9 week whatever age baby's stomach sickens me to be honest.


----------



## MrsRabbit

DD has reflux - bad reflux but it's controlled with medication and thickening. We tried rice but the danger is - if they aspirate it can cause chest infections. Been there. Done that. Also since it has calories - the rice takes place of formula\breast milk. We now use a gel thickener called Simply Thick. She had a barium swallow study\feeding evaluation to confirm she was in fact aspirating.

The other perk of thickener instead of rice is is does not have extra calories so it is not taking the place of more nutritionally complete options - breast milk or formula.

Good Luck.

My DD still gets up once a night to eat because she's still getting 98% or so of her daily calories from formula. One day she'll tolerate solids and I expect she won't be hungry and won't wake up.


----------



## annawrigley

MrsRabbit said:


> DD has reflux - bad reflux but it's controlled with medication and thickening. We tried rice but the danger is - if they aspirate it can cause chest infections. Been there. Done that. Also since it has calories - the rice takes place of formula\breast milk. We now use a gel thickener called Simply Thick. She had a barium swallow study\feeding evaluation to confirm she was in fact aspirating.
> 
> The other perk of thickener instead of rice is is does not have extra calories so it is not taking the place of more nutritionally complete options - breast milk or formula.
> 
> Good Luck.
> 
> My DD still gets up once a night to eat because she's still getting 98% or so of her daily calories from formula. One day she'll tolerate solids and I expect she won't be hungry and won't wake up.

Aww I like your name/sig! All you need now is Flopsy & Mopsy! xx


----------



## leoniebabey

Catherine_17 said:


> Guys I only did that because her doctor told me too and another one did, i stopped at a month and a half because it wast helpig her at all. and i have read online that it can cause problems. forgive me for listening to my daughters doctor.

I really think that drs judgement was wrong.
Newborn babies are born with alot of gunk in their stomachs which is why there often very sick in the 1st few days. It doesnt mean it's reflux, i woudlnt have thought reflux could be diagnosed till a few weeks old :shrug:


----------



## MrsRabbit

annawrigley said:


> MrsRabbit said:
> 
> 
> DD has reflux - bad reflux but it's controlled with medication and thickening. We tried rice but the danger is - if they aspirate it can cause chest infections. Been there. Done that. Also since it has calories - the rice takes place of formula\breast milk. We now use a gel thickener called Simply Thick. She had a barium swallow study\feeding evaluation to confirm she was in fact aspirating.
> 
> The other perk of thickener instead of rice is is does not have extra calories so it is not taking the place of more nutritionally complete options - breast milk or formula.
> 
> Good Luck.
> 
> My DD still gets up once a night to eat because she's still getting 98% or so of her daily calories from formula. One day she'll tolerate solids and I expect she won't be hungry and won't wake up.
> 
> Aww I like your name/sig! All you need now is Flopsy & Mopsy! xxClick to expand...


Thanks. It's DS' favorite book. I called DD cottontail and then had to switch her to cloth diapers so the name fits even more. Not sure I want 2 more babies to make this complete - or have DH put into a pie.


----------



## Hotbump

i havent read every page but i just had to reply. Im from the us and my doctor told me to never give my lo cereal before 4 months at the earliest. Even when i got out from the hospital i was given a book saying that i should never give cereal in a bottle because it was a choking hazard. Up until now i had never heard of anyone giving cereal that early. Its 3am here and i just had to get up and go to my kitchen to get a box of cereal and its says " your child MAY be read IF she or he : sits with help or support, opens mouth AND leans toward food" which at 5weeks i doubt any baby does that! Sorry for any typos im using my phone and need some sleep.lol.


----------



## KiansMummy

leoniebabey said:


> Catherine_17 said:
> 
> 
> Guys I only did that because her doctor told me too and another one did, i stopped at a month and a half because it wast helpig her at all. and i have read online that it can cause problems. forgive me for listening to my daughters doctor.
> 
> I really think that drs judgement was wrong.
> Newborn babies are born with alot of gunk in their stomachs which is why there often very sick in the 1st few days. It doesnt mean it's reflux, i woudlnt have thought reflux could be diagnosed till a few weeks old :shrug:Click to expand...

To back up what leonie said, my lo was and still is a very sicky baby from birth, but the doctors wouldnt make a diagnosis till he was about 3-4 weeks old x


----------



## Sarah10

^^ same! They told us babies are often sick because they are clearing out.


----------



## Leah_xx

ladies thats what i was told, yet again i havent given it to her since she was 1.5 month old.
She never onced choked on the cereal in the bottle


----------



## annawrigley

Not having a go, you didnt know better and youve stopped now, but just to say she never choked doesnt mean she couldnt have?


----------



## Leah_xx

yes she could have, but she didnt.
I was looking at the bright side.


----------



## annawrigley

Yes i know but the way you said it looks as if you're saying its fine to do because it didnt happen to you.
Theres a lot of people who view this forum that dont post, and i wouldnt want one of them to stumble across this thread, read something like that and go and do it


----------



## Leah_xx

NOO!!
That was not wwhat i was saying, i just said that she didnt choke. 
Im not telling someone to go out and do that, i listened to my doctor because she does have a liscense and all.


----------



## Hotbump

anna :hugs: i know you didnt mean it but it sounded kind of mean but sometimes it just comes out the wrong way been there done that lol, leah :hugs: maybe if you had worded your reply differently like said than goodness she didnt choke and to be honest i think this thread should be deleted for various reason like anna said there are guest that can read this thread and i dont think they are getting a good impression. :/


----------



## lily123

well tbh i agree with anna 100%, it really doesn't give a good impression of this part of the forum. "I was weaned at 5 weeks and i was fine" and "I weaned my baby at 5 weeks and they're fine, they didn't choke" argument really doesn't work here IMO.


----------



## TattiesMum

tasha41 said:


> TBH I would feel suffocated having HV's etc in my home all the time and I'd be frustrated having to go to baby clinics all the time. I don't need someone to tell me step by step how to raise my baby or to check up on me every x weeks, so I am happy with how things are here

We don't *have* to go to baby clinics ... I never took mine and Tattie doesn't take Kaylum either - but they are there if you want to go - either to have your LO weighed or to ask questions/get advice if you want to :flower:

The same with HV's - they come once when LO is around 2 weeks or so, to introduce themselves etc and from then on it's really up to you if you want to contact them for help and advice - they are there for support if you need it really :shrug:


----------



## Hotbump

when i read what leah wrote i took it as in her saying "thank goodness she didnt choke because of some stupid advice my doctor gave me that would had put her in danger, i am not giving her cereal until she recheas (sp?) her appropriate age" ykwim? She just worded it differently. I also got anna's point of view when i read the comment again but i think it was a just a misunderstanding of how things where worded. Now if she really did mean i weaned my baby at 5 weeks and she didnt choke than i totally agree with you and anna. If i sound like im mad im not at all. :) :flower: :hugs:


----------



## annawrigley

I took the "She never once choked" as "So for all you saying its a choking hazard its a load of bull cos mine didnt choke" I know thats not what she said its just how it came across to me
It doesnt matter anyway, its done now and shes not continuing it so not gonna have a go at her for it, just thats how it sounded to me which is why i commented on it :p xxx


----------



## Hotbump

Lets all forget about this thread. If its not deleted then lets just let it die away since the op could careless what we think. Now everyone dance :happydance: lol im soo bored.


----------



## Leah_xx

Hotbump said:


> when i read what leah wrote i took it as in her saying "thank goodness she didnt choke because of some stupid advice my doctor gave me that would had put her in danger, i am not giving her cereal until she recheas (sp?) her appropriate age" ykwim? She just worded it differently. I also got anna's point of view when i read the comment again but i think it was a just a misunderstanding of how things where worded. Now if she really did mean i weaned my baby at 5 weeks and she didnt choke than i totally agree with you and anna. If i sound like im mad im not at all. :) :flower: :hugs:

I didnt mean i weaned her at 5 weeks.
I was advised by my doctor and yes lets this thread die.
ANd to anyone who is reading this, are new to this and wondering about if its best to start them on cereal or when to,im not saying giving your child rice cereal in there bottle is what you need to do for them,especially at a young age.


----------



## Rhio92

Hotbump said:


> Lets all forget about this thread. If its not deleted then lets just let it die away since the op could careless what we think. Now everyone dance :happydance: lol im soo bored.

wooo lets dance! :dance: :happydance: :dance: :happydance:


----------



## jenniferannex

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Hotbump

Lalalalala :dance: :dance:


----------



## jenniferannex

:rofl: loving the dancing!!


----------



## aafscsweetie

:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:

^ break dancing!! check me out... woo

(wish they had a smiley that was doing the robot...)


----------

